# Smoking and DP. Weed, Cigarettes.



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

_I've been DP'd 9 months now and before that I was a heavy weed smoker for 2 years. Last night I thought it'd be a good idea to try it as I felt there was some improvement... BOY WAS I WRONG. Seriously, if you are thinking about smoking weed again.. just don't. I thought I was dissociated before.. I don't know up from down now. If it weren't for having such a strong mind and knowing I am real, I'd be in a mental hospital right now. I started forgetting who my family were, my best friend and slowly everything was going black and I came more and more out of my body. Tension built up in my ears and head (Heard about people getting this but didn't think it was gonna happen) Just to name a few.. Luckily the next day I was 50% less 'blacked out. Although it wasn't nice, it's kicked me out of my 'I'll do it tomorrow' and scared the shit out of me to 'Do it today.

Anyway my whole point of this post is to warn you to keep off it and ask you to stop the BS conspiracy idea's and theories. You can theorize DP all you want, but all you're doing is carrying on the 'cycle of wonder' which is what DP feeds on, it wraps itself around you like a blanket the more you question 'What if? Why?' 
Personally I think we just need to knuckle down, keep away from stress, drugs and start a new way of living.. a healthier way.

I go to the gym, swim and take Neurozan, Extra strength cod liver oil and Melatonin. I urge you guys to fight the fear, go out and do the best you can to be HEALTHY!
Because if nothing else will rid you of DP, I can guarantee if you stick with the above.. you are a step closer to doing so by ridding your body of toxins and chemicals. (Also excersise will help get rid of THC in people with DP that's been caused by weed as it burns fat tissue - which is where THC gets stored)

Sorry for any mistakes or weird typo's, finding it hard to keep up with the keyboard._

*Oh and does anyone have an idea what effect cigarettes have on DP? I haven't quit since I got DP but I want to and knowing the benefits would help...*

Thanks for reading, Amy


----------



## aulds (Jun 5, 2012)

lol at these delusions of "toxins and chemicals" some how magically being stored in the body for all this time, you honestly think that the thc that gets burned off im guessing what you think happens from the fat will be enough to cause a physiological and psychological response? just lol. cigs wont do anything negative for dp, would help i anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

*"lol at these delusions of "toxins and chemicals" some how magically being stored in the body for all this time, you honestly think that the thc that gets burned off im guessing what you think happens from the fat will be enough to cause a physiological and psychological response? just lol. cigs wont do anything negative for dp, would help i anything."*

And 'lol at your negative sceptical attitude. What's the harm in trying? unless there's proof it doesn't cause at least something of physiological and psychophysical response or change, you're neither the wiser than I am. Stress is harmful when our body gets "clogged up" with stress toxins and Difficulty sleeping can be related to toxin accumulation. Any form of exercise helps to remove toxins from the body, as it increases oxygen to the cells and stimulates better circulation. Anything that's a step closer to being in good health, is surely gonna help a mental problem in some way.


----------



## aulds (Jun 5, 2012)

let me ask what are these "toxins" you speak of? dont just tell me their toxins, i want real chemical names that cause damage to our body that our liver and kidneys cant break down for some magical reason. lol take a few bio classes and gain some knowledge.


----------



## cacophony (May 28, 2012)

Well, I stopped smoking cigarettes while DP'ed. I can't say I've noticed that much change DP/DR wise, but it does indeed make you more healthy in general. If you quit smoking and keep maintaining a good physical health, you're surely on the right path if youre ever gonna get cured.

I smoked weed too when I felt better some months ago, and BAM, right into it again, just much worse than before. The panic attacks and the anxiety came back like a fucking ricochet :/


----------



## Caitlyn Ann (Aug 26, 2012)

I have never noticed a difference quiting cigs and a change in my dp.

It may sound crazy but I feel like when people smoke weed it is so they can get some type of out of body experience. It just happens that when us folk with dp smoke weed it just makes us get more out of ourselves which can make things worse. Just one of those things that you live and learn.

You could always try to quit smoking cigs to see if it does anything, unless you smoke when you're stressed theeeeeen it prolly wont do much since your body is so used to nicotine to calm down the nerves. In that case it might make things a tad worse for a min but once you fully quit it could possibly help.

Haha I hope this makes sense! keep your head up girl it will all work out=]

As-Salamu Alaykum
'peace be upon you'


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

aulds said:


> let me ask what are these "toxins" you speak of? dont just tell me their toxins, i want real chemical names that cause damage to our body that our liver and kidneys cant break down for some magical reason. lol take a few bio classes and gain some knowledge.


Hey assh*le. Yes. YOU.

Perhaps your too stupid to know that she prolly doesnt know every toxin out there.
And yes, there ARE toxins that the liver and kidneys cant break down.

So how about you get back to bio class before acting like a smart-ass.
Better yet, drop out and spend some time with your mom... where you can learn some manners.


----------



## thestudiousone (Aug 15, 2012)

Dadude said:


> Hey assh*le. Yes. YOU.
> 
> Perhaps your too stupid to know that she prolly doesnt know every toxin out there.
> And yes, there ARE toxins that the liver and kidneys cant break down.
> ...


BAWSSS


----------



## thestudiousone (Aug 15, 2012)

aulds said:


> let me ask what are these "toxins" you speak of? dont just tell me their toxins, i want real chemical names that cause damage to our body that our liver and kidneys cant break down for some magical reason. lol take a few bio classes and gain some knowledge.


is that how you talk to women?

gl losing your virginity


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

As for weed... I realized that of all the times ive been high, I've never been at normal high.

You see, Ive been dp'ed since way before weed (long story why). The weed would make me happy, and i would trip ballz. hard.
but my dp would get 10 times worse. i was too high to care lol cuz of my tolerance







.

as for cigs, ive never smoked any but I know that stimulants reduce derealization but increase depersonalization. 
Since nicotine is a pretty weak stimulant, so you dont notice its effects on dp, unless you're a 2-pack-a-day smoker.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

There aren't any "benefits" of smoking cigarettes that out weight the risks and side effects


----------

